# Incorrect information in 189 visa



## vigneshke (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I recently applied for my 189 visa and listed my parents as "Non-Migrating Dependents" in my application. At the time of applying for my visa, I didn't read the FAQ's properly.  Now, I am filling out Form 1023 "Notification of incorrect answers" to let Immigration know that they are not dependent on me and remove them from my application. 

In this 1023 form, there is a section for "Why was incorrect information provided?" 

Can you kindly suggest what would be the best reason/words to put in this box? Or, should I just say that I was ignorant? I am a bit confused here... 

Kind Regards,
Vignesh.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

May be you can mention that you mis-understood the question.


----------



## stomar11 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Vigneshke,
I faced the similar issue and I explained that I misunderstood the question and perceived the dependent term in cultural perspective, means, socially they are dependent on me ( as per Indian family system) but financially they are not hence it would become illegal if I declare them dependent in Oz context.
Don't worry it is very small issue and no questions will be asked by CO,


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

stomar11 said:


> Hi Vigneshke,
> I faced the similar issue and I explained that I misunderstood the question and perceived the dependent term in cultural perspective, means, socially they are dependent on me ( as per Indian family system) but financially they are not hence it would become illegal if I declare them dependent in Oz context.
> Don't worry it is very small issue and no questions will be asked by CO,


Thanks stomar11.. 

We all mentioned many time and agreed to the fact that forum (at least with my experience) is any time better than going to an agent. We get almost answers to all the queries and challenges one can face during filing of visa. Complex application apart, forums are just irreplaceable.  . Agent misguide you (if not MARA), especially in India you may get numerous agents which are not even registered.

Thanks to every one for contributing here.. :clap2:

cheers.


----------

